# Shaq calls out Hong Man Choi. How would he do?



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Shaq calls out Hong Man Choi. How do you guys think Shaq would do against Hong Man Choi? Shaq is 7'1 and Choi is 7'2. Shaq might be heavier than Choi. I think Shaq has a shot if he put in some training.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Are you making this all up? Or has the whole world gone crazy and you actually have a source for this?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I would say Choi kills him but he hasn't been looking that hot recently, especially cinse his surgery.

Seriously though, pro fighter vs Bball player who dabbles in MMA? No brainer.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep it's on yahoo http://sports.yahoo.com/sportsminute

Shaq's one strong mofo, but I don't think he has the required MMA skills to challege Choi. One year of MMA training will not do, Choi use to fight K1.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Seriously though, pro fighter vs Bball player who dabbles in MMA? No brainer.


Yep, I would agree with this. Shaq would need a lot of MMA training before he even attempts to step in the cage. Otherwise, he'll get smashed.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Hong Man Choi wins via KTFO.

What about... Shaq vs Choi in a basketball match?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody else read the great piece by Jay Glazer calling for an end to these freak-show matches? 
I mean, come on...does our sport really need this? I know it's a great payday, and some promoter will make it happen to make a buck, but what does the public see? 

They see some giant fighting Shaq in a cage. It's the spectacle of human cockfighting that MMA is trying so hard to shrug off its shoulders. 

I hope Shaq gets his face smashed in if this happens, not because I dislike Shaq (quite the opposite is true actually), but just because a big bloody mess should slow down the other athletes that think being tough (or thinking you are tough) is enough to fight professional MMA.


----------



## miguelclass (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually think Shaq would win. He is a hundred times more athletic than Choi. He's a smart guy and has been a huge fan of the sport and has his own trainer. With the money and resources he has, he could put together an amazing camp and come in and destroy Choi. I think it would be a scary day if basketball players started fighting MMA instead of playing. They are a lot bigger than practically all current MMA fighters, and they are way more athletic.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

shaq via slamdunk.

Choi is wack


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I would love to see it. I dont think that shaq will do better than this baseplayer whoms name I forgot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Shaq would take it to, Choi hasnt looked good since his surgury and Shaq is quite atheltic but also would be the more well rounded of the two most likely and I doubt it would take alot of skill to submit Choi if you not out muscled or leveraged by him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think shaq is very coordinated outside of basketball, BUT, I think he could easily demolish Choi nowadays. But I honestly believe that a decent percentage of posters on this forum could beat Choi in his current deteriorated state. Canseco could have beaten him if he wasn't such a little b*tch about getting hit.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Anybody else read the great piece by Jay Glazer calling for an end to these freak-show matches?
> I mean, come on...does our sport really need this? I know it's a great payday, and some promoter will make it happen to make a buck, but what does the public see?
> 
> They see some giant fighting Shaq in a cage. It's the spectacle of human cockfighting that MMA is trying so hard to shrug off its shoulders.
> ...


AGREED. Hong Man Choi is a strictly mediocre fighter, if that, he gets by purely on size. His K1 record is something like 12-6, which is ok, but in MMA he is 2-2, and one of those wins was against Conseco. (Of course, the losses were to Fedor and Cro cop, who are moderately talented). 

This fight is lose-lose for MMA. If HMC wins, who cares? If Shaq wins, it makes it look like any wannabe off the street can walk in a defeat a professional MMA fighter. Leave this stuff to Japan, they love their freak shows.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how exactly this would affect the sport...but honestly, I know damn well we all want to see this.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Shaq taking mma seriously would be cool. But even not that serious he is a co-ordinated 7ft, Choi has a gland problem/ giant disorder whatever, as such he is very ungainly. Still, we don't have any idea what Shaq would do if he got punched in the face, he might just not be willing to take it.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I'm not sure how exactly this would affect the sport...but honestly, I know damn well we all want to see this.


Really? I don't. No disrespect intended, but I like watching well trained highly skilled fighters in the cage or ring. 
If I want to see a freakshow, I'll go to the circus.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> Really? I don't. No disrespect intended, but I like watching well trained highly skilled fighters in the cage or ring.
> If I want to see a freakshow, I'll go to the circus.


None taken. I do as well, but once in a while it's fun to see some of these fights. I'm positive years ago no one thought of Shaq and said, hmm, he'll be fighting in MMA one day. It's just one of those things, just have to see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What is it with Shaq and MMA fighters recently? I think he wants to get his ass kicked and I sure as hell would love to see that matchup in DREAM.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I can see that, I suppose. It very well might be fun to watch, freakshow _qua_ freakshow. 
I've just become a little militant in my defense of MMA, and martial arts in general, I think. 
I tell people I train, and get questions like "How many boards can you break?" Really? What, did you get your martial arts education from watching Karate Kid...oh yeah, yes you did. 

I tell them I enjoy MMA, and I might as well tell them I kick puppies for fun. 

I see anything that might shine negatively in these same people's eyes about the sport and it kind of gets my hackles up. I think I should probably tone it down a bit.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> I can see that, I suppose. It very well might be fun to watch, freakshow _qua_ freakshow.
> I've just become a little militant in my defense of MMA, and martial arts in general, I think.
> I tell people I train, and get questions like "How many boards can you break?" Really? What, did you get your martial arts education from watching Karate Kid...oh yeah, yes you did.
> 
> ...


I see exactly what you mean, and I mentioned in my other post that I'm not sure how this affects MMA as a whole, but I like to think that true fans of Mixed martial arts like you and I can enjoy this fight without it skewing our perception of the sport.

The same cannot be said for others, however, who will most likely to remember the sport for the Shaqs, the Cansecos, the Bob Sapps and other freakshows.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I see exactly what you mean, and I mentioned in my other post that I'm not sure how this affects MMA as a whole, but I like to think that true fans of Mixed martial arts like you and I can enjoy this fight without it skewing our perception of the sport.
> 
> The same cannot be said for others, however, who will most likely to remember the sport for the Shaqs, the Cansecos, the Bob Sapps and other freakshows.


I agree completely. Standing on its own, I actually take back just about everything I have said in this thread! If no one existed besides "true" fans (whatever that is!!), this could be a lot of fun. 
Being worried about the perception of a world that isn't quite "sold" on MMA, my concerns pop up.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> (Of course, the losses were to *Fedor* and Cro cop, who are moderately talented).


Fedor? Moderately talented?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Im sick of athletes from every sport nowadays becoming mma fighters..
Its gunna make it harder for me when I try to become a pro fighter:thumbsdown:

Aside from my bias resoning, id still love to see this fight, id also like to see HMC fight bj penn, i think penn would just barley be at his waist level which would make choi look huuge, and then bj has a solid chance of winning.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone know the odds for Choi vs Minnowa?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I would love to see it and I think Shaq would get smashed, even tho Choi has deteriorated considerably since his operation.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I would pay to see this fight and I'd be laughing my rear end off the entire time. Can you say: "instant youtube classic?"


----------

